# Newby flashlight qusetion please..



## golddot (Jan 29, 2007)

Greetings, I came over from assaultweb and Sigforum. i have around a 1100 post on AW and @ 500 on SigForum...I like surfing and posting !

My question is this..I currently own a SF nitrolon, 6p an Ultrastinger. I use all three at work. The stinger, while only a bit short of 3yrs old, has gone back for repairs 3x. The shipping now has just about added up to the cost of a new light. I am not having much luck w/their CS (no knocking them) but i am ready to upgrade.

I am trying to find a light that has a "normal" flashlight style body (i.e. maglite, or M4 length), has to be 12v Rechargeable (w/a cradle style charger pref.). After reading ALL 20+ pages on the 500 lumen scorpion and a little searching , i know that throw and lumens are most important to me. 

I have @ 500$ and i want something reliable, so far it is a 10x or maybe a borealis.

any suggestions?

thanks, and im glad to be here !


----------



## golddot (Jan 29, 2007)

i forgot to add. I have not had the best experiences w/ LED's. there color seems to distort the natural colors for me (i have a slight vison problem from the Marines). Although i did read about the Wiselled , i think, 1050 lumens ! What is the throw to this compared to me Ultrastinger?

My light usually only gets used for 30 mins at a time max. usually more like 1-5 total at a time. but i need one that recharges easliy in my car. 

I will say the SF's CS has been superb for me over the years and i would like a product that has good cs.


----------



## golddot (Jan 31, 2007)

anyone????


----------



## FlashInThePan (Jan 31, 2007)

Golddot, people might not be responding as quickly because this particular area of the forum is dedicated to "non-flashlight lights." You might want to try posting in http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=4 (the "General Flashlight Discussion" area) or in the Incandescent area. Both would likely get you a wealth of responses!

The 10X is an excellent light - Surefire quality, very bright, and multi-level. It would probably serve you quite well. I've been very happy with my Scorpion 500 as well, but others have had reliability issues. And the bottom line is that if I had to trust my life on a flashlight, few other brands would make me feel as good Surefire. But that's just a personal preference. (HDS, Arc, and McGizmo's lights would be the others - they're all reliable, time-tested, and basically bulletproof.)

Hope this helps!

- FITP


----------



## golddot (Feb 1, 2007)

thank you sir for the reply, im going off line for a few days...i will see what responses i get and i will probably move the thread....


----------



## glockboy (Feb 2, 2007)

How about the Tigerlight.


----------



## Brighteyez (Feb 2, 2007)

If throw and advertised lumens is what is important for you, then the 10X and Borealis should fulfill your needs, though I think you might need more than $500 for both.

BTW, you never mentioned what you were planning on using the light for, sometimes that can help in determining which light would better suit your needs.



golddot said:


> I have @ 500$ and i want something reliable, so far it is a 10x or maybe a borealis.
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> thanks, and im glad to be here !


----------



## golddot (Feb 4, 2007)

as stated above , moving for more traffic, also posting a reponse. please go to that flashlight GD


----------

